# I love to post pics



## elfixx (Apr 7, 2009)

Here are some new pics.


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 7, 2009)

ooooo pretty! haha
How much do they weigh?


----------



## elfixx (Apr 8, 2009)

If they are stamped 1 oz I guess they weight 1 oz lol.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Why Regal Refining ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 8, 2009)

How did you get them to weigh exactly 1 tr.oz.? Did you weigh them after casting them? Do they weigh 31.1034 grams, or more?


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 9, 2009)

Noxx said:


> Why Regal Refining ?



Hmmmm! That is a good question, isn't it?

Seems the name is taken.

Harold


----------



## elfixx (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, I noticed in another post you are no longer using regal refining as your business name and I thinked it was a great compagnie name. Regal refining Canada sounds great  . Beginners sometime get inspiration from the best (such as you harold). No offence.


----------



## elfixx (Apr 9, 2009)

And yes, I did pre-weight them to weight exactly 1 oz.


----------



## elfixx (Apr 9, 2009)

In fact I dont even know if Iuse Regal refining in the same meaning of Harold. I refer to the french translation of Aqua regia which is Eau Régal..... refering to the process used. In fact Harold if you still have those stamp in your possession and your compagnie doesn't exist anymore I'd be interested in purchasing em. By the way Regal refining Canada is not a registered trade mark, if you have any objection for me to use this name just say it I will be glad to change the name to something else. I am not looking for trouble.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 9, 2009)

elfixx said:


> And yes, I did pre-weight them to weight exactly 1 oz.



So you poured exactly 1 Oz. T.

You must have been very lucky or you are very skilled...

According to Quebec's Enterprise registery, ''Regal Refining'' is not registered... Are you sure you own this business ?

If you look for ''Nikor'' you will surely find it.

https://ssl.req.gouv.qc.ca/slc0110_eng.html

Finally, if I was Harold, I would keep these stamps as my pride and joy... wouldn't you ?


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 9, 2009)

elfixx said:


> If they are stamped 1 oz I guess they weight 1 oz lol.



I was wondering if they were exact or not


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 9, 2009)

JustinNH said:


> elfixx said:
> 
> 
> > If they are stamped 1 oz I guess they weight 1 oz lol.
> ...



They are likely not. It's nearly impossible to pre-weigh gold and expect it to all report in an ingot. That's why my ingots vary in weight, and no one has tried any harder than I did to pour exact weights. Miniscule traces get left behind, then report in the next ingot, or not. Eventually almost everything gets poured----but I have never been able to predict the weight of a pour---and I doubt anyone here can.

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 9, 2009)

elfixx said:


> In fact Harold if you still have those stamp in your possession and your compagnie doesn't exist anymore I'd be interested in purchasing em.


Yes, I still have them, but the reason I have them is because they are pretty much useless to others. If you look closely at the ten ounce ingots in the picture I posted, you'll see the logo stamped on the right hand side. That was the third size of stamp I had made, which turned out to be the only one that is useful. It went with the business when it was sold. The present owner isn't willing to sell---at least not to me. With it, I could get a decent impression, using a six ton arbor press, which is how I marked my gold. The two shown in the picture are larger, as you can see by comparing them to the quarter that was included for that purpose (note the date on the picture-----which I took so I could respond to your post). 

The larger stamps require huge tonnage to make an impression. The smaller of the two was difficult, at best, with six tons. The large one was impossible. They are also too large for small ingots, becoming useful only for large pours. 



> By the way Regal refining Canada is not a registered trade mark, if you have any objection for me to use this name just say it I will be glad to change the name to something else. I am not looking for trouble.


No trouble coming from me. Feel free to use the name----Regal Refining died shortly after I sold the business. The owner was less than skilled, lazy, and made poor decisions. He chased off the customer base in droves by being dishonest and late. The only thing good that came from my selling is that the transaction was all accomplished with a lawyer, so title to the equipment and the business didn't transfer to the buyer until the note was paid in full. Because of the legal entanglements, he paid the tab, even though he had no business to operate. That is the only positive thing I would say about the buyer. He was, for all intents and purposes, a loser. 

Readers should take note that I was Regal Refining----the point being that you can buy or found a business-----but it is the person that makes it a success, or not. I had a strong work ethic and was painfully honest with my customers, and very reliable. Without those qualities, it is very difficult to succeed as a refiner. 

Harold


----------



## peaksilver2012 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all. This is my first post and I am a total noob in the field of refining of PM. But being a long time buyer and seller of same, I find this aspect of the market intriguing. I am doing my first refine, melt and pour in the next week or so, and would like to know how those small buttons I keep seeing are poured? Anyone with some insight? (Rhetorical question. From what I've read so far, there are scads of people with the answer). Thanks.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 13, 2009)

Small buttons are generally just the melted gold that has been allowed to freeze in a melting dish, then removed before the flux that lines the dish freezes, trapping the gold. If you are talking about forms, rectangles, they are cast in mold made for the purpose. 

Harold


----------

